# Sony's New Revolutionary Curved Sensor Released



## enyceckk (Jun 13, 2014)

First image of the Full Frame Curved sensor!?made for the RX2? | sonyalpharumors

Sony Creates Curved CMOS Sensors That Mimic the Eye - IEEE Spectrum More info about this sensor 

Sony patent shows a new curved sensor technology. | sonyalpharumors -2012 Patent

Key feature: "*Curved sensors are 1,4 times more sensitive in the center and 2 times more sensitive in the corners*."

Can't wait to see some images from this sensor! 

Most likely this sensor will be pair with a special fixed lens (Sony RX2 most likely)


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2014)

The thing I love about sony is that they have no fear when it comes to trying new and crazy idea. Some don't work and some are revolutions.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

No!




haha


----------



## Designer (Jun 13, 2014)

If they follow though on this it would seem logical that they would have to produce a new line of lenses to work with this sensor.

True to the Sony business model; adopt a different standard from everyone else.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2014)

I reckon this is for Leica users that are upset there M lenses are not perfect in the corners on the A7r


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, definitely. It's totally worth inventing a new way to fabricate chips, in order to please the Leica users.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2014)

this makes more sense to me than the new curved tvs.


----------



## ConradM (Jun 13, 2014)

No other imaging company is innovating like Sony right now.


----------



## Nervine (Jun 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> this makes more sense to me than the new curved tvs.



Agreed. 

Can't wait to see photos taken with this sensor.


----------

